# nVidia drivers make my system freeze!! Help!!

## AngryLlama

I have used Linux off and on for a few years but this is my first time really getting my hands dirty with Gentoo. I currently have my main system installed as well as x and several xapps. Everything works great (wireless, sound, usb storage etc..) I was going to install Gnome today and I decided to install the real nVidia drivers (I have a GeForce 4 128mg AGP). After emerging and configuring nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx exactly as the Gentoo docs say, I restarted and ran startx.

The screen went blank and the system froze. I then realized there may be a problem with rivafb coexisting. So I actually took console framebuffer support out of the kernel and removed the module from my runlevel. X still freezes. I tried several other things such as changing Load in Xorg.conf between "glx", "dri", and neither.  I have tried abit kx7-333 which uses the KT333 chipset.

I am really stumped with this one. I have read many other forums and tried some suggestions I thought would fit my problem.

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status returns:

```

Status: Disabled

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

```

orinoco_pci

nvidia

snd-ice1712

```

sections from /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    #Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Gateway VX1110"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 115.0

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia geForce4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option     "nvAGP" "1"  # I have tried this one off and on 

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia geForce4"

    Monitor     "Gateway VX1110"

    DefaultDepth 24

    ....

EndSection

Screen "Screen 1"

```

This is my log from when X freezes, watch out its huge.

```

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep 29 03:13:01 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Gateway VX1110"

(**) |   |-->Device "nVidia geForce4"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80006860, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0824 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 100b,0020 card 1385,f312 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1260,3873 card 1385,4105 rev 01 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1412,1712 card 153b,1138 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 61 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 61 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:2: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 63 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1106,3147 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0253 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, 0xd8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe70020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe70020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7002000 - 0xe70020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe7001000 - 0xe7001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

```

Here are a few lines from my dmesg from when I am using 'nv' instead of 'nvidia':

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

( ^ but nothing follows it.)

  ...

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

```

Although I don't have lspci (if anyone knows where to get it that would be great because it isnt installed and there isnt an emerge for it) here are my results from cat /proc/pci:

```

cat /proc/pci

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333] (rev 0).      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=11.Max Lat=52.

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc0ff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7000000 [0xe7000fff].

  Bus  0, device  11, function  0:

    Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 1).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7001000 [0xe7001fff].

  Bus  0, device  13, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: IC Ensemble Inc ICE1712 [Envy24] (rev 2).

      IRQ 12.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xc400 [0xc41f].

      I/O at 0xc800 [0xc80f].

      I/O at 0xcc00 [0xcc0f].

      I/O at 0xd000 [0xd03f].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  0:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 97).

      IRQ 12.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xd400 [0xd41f].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  1:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2) (rev 97).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xd800 [0xd81f].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3) (rev 35).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xe000 [0xe01f].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4) (rev 35).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xe400 [0xe41f].

  Bus  0, device  15, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 99).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7002000 [0xe70020ff].

  Bus  0, device  17, function  0:

    ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge (rev 0).

  Bus  0, device  17, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.

      I/O at 0xdc00 [0xdc0f].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev 163).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe4000000 [0xe4ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xd807ffff].

```

Any suggestions? Thank you for your time, here are my specs:

Athlon XP 2100

1gig DDR

nVidia geForce4 ti4200 128mb

abit kx7-333 w/ KT333 chipset.

Netgear ma311 wifi (prism I)

Terratec DMX 6fire (envy)

120gb eide hd

I have tried posting on other websites to no avail, so any help would ge appreciated GREATLY!

Thanks

Paul

----------

## fatTrav

pciutils, emerge that for lspci and other tools

in /etc/X11/xorg.conf it is the below and not "nvAGP" afaik ...

Option      "NvAGP" "1"

----------

## Decibels

Depending on what options you compiled in your kernel, sometimes lines in lilo or grub will cause this. Post your lilo or grub for the one your trying to boot. If remember correctly, if don't have the correct option in kernel and add a vga= line in your bootloader will cause, so remove it and see if that is the corrective action.

----------

## UzielNZ

Try uncommenting the #VideoRam    131072 line

----------

## AngryLlama

I actually did have a vga= line in my grub so I removed it and I also removed vga ask support from the kernel.  I also tried adding VideoRam back and fixing the capitalization error.  

Here is my lspci

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]

0000:00:08.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

0000:00:0b.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:0f.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

0000:00:0f.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

0000:00:0f.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] (rev a3)

```

Any other ideas???

Thank you

----------

## Decibels

Does using 'nv' driver instead of 'nvidia' work in /etc/X11/XF86Config. That could also help figure this out.

----------

## Archangel1

Are your input devices, specifically mice, pointing at the right place in xorg.conf? I've found if it's looking for /dev/mouse and that doesn't exist, Xorg tends to lock rather than exiting gracefully for some reason.

----------

## AngryLlama

Thanks for the help everyone. It turns out there was a problem with my driver installation and simple reinstalling it fixed it.

----------

